# Temp Jobs



## r+fconsultant (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi guys. I love doing temporary work because I like testing out a company before completely jumping in. Has anyone ever done a temp job that they LOVE? Because I'm looking for temp work that pays well but also is outside of the ordinary.


----------



## sandieb (May 21, 2015)

r+fconsultant said:


> Hi guys. I love doing temporary work because I like testing out a company before completely jumping in. Has anyone ever done a temp job that they LOVE? Because I'm looking for temp work that pays well but also is outside of the ordinary.


I think it depends on your field. Some fields have temporary jobs, but some don't


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

I did a 3 month stint as a surveyors ta in construction and also cadastre - well paid and really interesting work. Great work if you can get it!


----------

